# Racoons!!



## hieveryone (Aug 26, 2015)

I am having issues with racoons. I already saw them thrice running around my lawn. How do I get rid of them? :/ Will it be helpful if I get a dog? Or should I call some animal removal team?? :/


----------



## imiismyhome (Aug 7, 2015)

Getting a dog will help to an extent. A wildlife removal team will be more effective. They will come and set the traps and close all the entries. Try getting in touch with some agency. I once had issues with squirrels and a wildlife removal team in Markham ( http://removethewild.com/service-areas/markham/ ) helped me remove them. They did a pretty good job. Try getting in touch with them.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Your local SPCA might be a better option... they have some hints and advice here.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It had better be a big dog. Raccoons will seriously hurt a small dog. They are primarily nocturnal creatures so make sure they have no way to get into your house or garage and you'll be alright.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You live in Toronto? You will probably never get rid of them. It's Raccoon Nation. LOL
They've adapted to city live (and were there before we were there).

Advise from the city:
Wildlife in the City: Raccoons - Wildlife - Animal Services | City of Toronto

I already had humane society here twice, both times for a sick raccoon. First time, my dog almost attacked the terrified animal. Luckily we noticed the dog's behaviour and realized there was something serious, and we called her back. At that time, she was standing 50 cm away from the raccoon. If the raccoon had been a healthy one... (don't know if you've seen their claws?!)
Second time, the raccoon sat on our roof for almost 2 days, looking for shelter behind an air vent.
We also had skunks in the garden (on time a mom with little ones under the garden shed). And we have coyotes / coywolfs.
In some countries people have snakes, or dangerous spiders, or cockroaches, etc. We have raccoons, skunks, squirrels and coyotes. Welcome to the GTA.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Another article:
People, not raccoons, are the problem in Toronto, city report finds | Toronto Star


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

hieveryone said:


> I am having issues with racoons. I already saw them thrice running around my lawn. How do I get rid of them? :/ Will it be helpful if I get a dog? Or should I call some animal removal team?? :/



If they aren't living on your property an animal removal team won't do much (ie. if they are living in a tree in a neighbor's yard). Unless they are a nuisance (ie. getting into your attic) just leave them be.


----------



## scrappygal (Sep 22, 2015)

Our property backs on to woods so I get your frustration!

My neighbor puts cotton balls with ammonia on them to deter them. After they came every night for a week to lay a buffet out on my deck with my green bin DH and I finally went to Restore (Habitat for Humanity store) and got pallets for free and built basically a bear box with them. A few risk seeking ones did still go into the slats, but for the most part we seem to have fixed the problem. Our recycling goes into a plastic deck box (like you'd put cushions in) with a latch.


----------



## DrLindsyR (Sep 22, 2015)

You could set up a cage. We had the same problem in our attic. We trapped them and rehomed them.


----------

